# ahb language police



## brettprevans (25/6/13)

Well my fellow brethren. I have received word that language on the board under the new regime is limited to please and thank you. Apparently the F work etc and any variation of it incl fk fark etc are no longer allowed. Formal warnings will follow.

This is not a dosc about modding so should not be banned closed or deleted. If u do you are proving the very point I make and have no idea what modding is.

This is an adult forum. Fornication Under Consent of King (read capitals who dont understand the reference) is a reasonably acceptable word. I can understanf the C word as offensive but jesus christ (is that going to get me banned, perhaps i should avoid jehovah as well) bad language on an adult forum.... do these people have a clue? 

The new overlords have revealed their nature and their strategy for a piece of shite forum that will drive revenue and aimed at young k&k people. Its the only rationally explaination. 

Dear overlords. Get stuffed. If u want to own an adult forum deal with it. Hopefully if some of us are banned we will foloow sleep and leave and demand that our intellectual property ie our post are deleted. Which under Australian law is permitted (you blokes probably dont have a clue about that). 

It is pathetic. Tell these idiots to see australias number 1 website netrider.com.au the shit thats on there and it earns more revenue and more hits than anything in australia. Why? Its an adult forum where people can say want they want in adult environment. 

As derryn hinch would say.. SHAME SHAME SHAME.


----------



## brettprevans (25/6/13)

Oh and a screen shot has been taken for future reference. So deleting the thread makesnno difference. I have proof.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/6/13)

Testing 1 2 3: "****"


----------



## brettprevans (25/6/13)

Dont start the loophole thread again. Start a new one for that.


----------



## KingKong (25/6/13)

I guess you live under the control and rule of the owners or you find another forum? What other choice does anyone have? We didnt "vote in" the new owners, they bought the forum for one reason... to make money. 

I dont see any point whining to the forum public, unless you want to present us with other options??

Not having a go, I agree, adult forum (alcohol topic would be accepted as 18+) the f word is hardly considered against general social norms.


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/13)

Citymorgue, you are now finally revealed in your true persona as a perfect speller.



oh, apart from the "u"


----------



## brettprevans (25/6/13)

Not whinging. Just makinf a stance. And I could make a call for people to boycott.

And leaving the board is an option I presented. I fear like those of us knowledgeable brewers before us will leave and ahb will become another barren wasteland of rubbish.


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/13)

Homebrew down under is undergoing a renaissance.


----------



## brettprevans (25/6/13)

Bribie G said:


> Citymorgue, you are now finally revealed in your true persona as a perfect speller.
> 
> 
> 
> oh, apart from the "u"


damn u (  )revealed my true identit as someone who does actually give a toss when it matters.


----------



## KingKong (25/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Not whinging. Just makinf a stance. And I could make a call for people to boycott.
> And leaving the board is an option I presented. I fear like those of us knowledgeable brewers before us will leave and ahb will become another barren wasteland of rubbish.


Well where did the knowledgeable brewers before us go to? Perhaps we should also go there?


----------



## barls (25/6/13)

didnt they come on and say they wouldnt change anything. thats fucked if they do implement this. could find their post but cant be arsed.




Bribie G said:


> Homebrew down under is undergoing a renaissance.


damn good thing as well. we need somewhere to go once the bans start happening.

as already posted its an adult forum, let us act like we are when we want to.


----------



## Snow (25/6/13)

C U Next Tuesday mo fo!


----------



## treefiddy (25/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> It is pathetic. Tell these idiots to see australias number 1 website netrider.com.au the shit thats on there and it earns more revenue and more hits than anything in australia. Why? Its an adult forum where people can say want they want in adult environment.


Is that really #1? Last time I was there, moderation was over the top (cough) and a bunch of people stopped visiting the site.

I find it hard to believe that our new overlords would consider imposing new rules after they stated that nothing much would change.

Triple J, a nationally broadcast radio station funded by the ABC (government owned) allows expletives on air.
If a forum about beer is stricter then the ABC, then see you next Tuesday, *****!


----------



## treefiddy (25/6/13)

How come **** is not starred but ***** is?

It's not a word I use often but this is an outrage!

Maybe our new admins could fix it?


----------



## Nick JD (25/6/13)

Well - what this really comes down to is the major sponsors.

If we want to keep AHB in an Australian sprit with Australian values and not some limpwristed American influnced piece of shit, then influencing them, will influence the new owners.

They pay for the majority of this site. So, what say you, site sonsors? Wanna be paying for advertising when all your customers have left AHB?


----------



## Dave70 (25/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> but jesus christ (is that going to get me banned, perhaps i should avoid jehovah as well)


If it does, I'll be quite content as a lurker.
I swear to ******* god.


----------



## WarmBeer (25/6/13)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/13)

**** me. Who.would have thought the new owners can tell us not to say what the **** we like. How ******* un Australian.

Anyhow... I have ... nah **** it. I will get binned for fuckn saying it


----------



## brettprevans (25/6/13)

I can see obi wan and butters in front of me. I think thats a bad sign for me. Or victory. Depwnds on how George lucus fks up the next 3 star wars episodes. 

Apparently a few others got the same generic email as me. The oppressed are in communication.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/13)

JJJ.....as Australian as go and get phucked


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/13)

Anyways.....the yanks never have got the jist of the english language.......


----------



## Cocko (25/6/13)

AHH STRAYA where we:


----------



## GuyQLD (25/6/13)

Somebody is drunk.

And really, this place has been a barren wasteland for since before I joined. I unfortunately only realised this after I joined and found out half the stickies and useful things I was reading were written by members who had long since moved on.


----------



## manticle (25/6/13)

I disagree with censorship. Forum moderation should not be based on the occasional swear word but on content quality and the way people treat each other.

So much irrelevant shit passes the board sans modding yet a '****' is worthy of a reprimand? Please no.


----------



## Florian (25/6/13)

manticle said:


> So much irrelevant shit passes the board sans modding yet a '****' is worthy of a reprimand? Please no.


Is that really the case though? CM2, what exactly are you referring to?

I've used the F word in a non aggressive way twice in the last few days and it's still there.


----------



## mxd (25/6/13)

if I start a new forum and try to make some $$ will you guys all come and click on the links for me (I might need bum and wolfy's assistance though)


----------



## manticle (25/6/13)

Florian said:


> Is that really the case though?


Not sure and happy to reserve judgement - just outlining my general position. I was warned about language by the old site owners too in a way I thought was a bit stupid.


----------



## jammer (25/6/13)

Soooo, you can't say ****?
Or ****??
Shit, that's fucked.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/13)

Shit...you are one fucked ****


----------



## warra48 (25/6/13)

I choose not to participate in this thread.

Mods, please delete my post.


----------



## pk.sax (25/6/13)

^ fuckn ****


----------



## pk.sax (25/6/13)

American: I'd love you if I were inclined that way.


----------



## Nick JD (25/6/13)

I have a PhD majoring in _I Told You So._

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72643-aussiehomebrewer-moves-to-group-builder/?p=1039358

And the reply from the new owners:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72643-aussiehomebrewer-moves-to-group-builder/?p=1039453

EDIT: let me quote the new owners just for everyone who won't click:

_Nope, not going to happen. We're not here to be a disruption. The rules last week are the rules next week. The only change we will be making is updating software and fixing issues. _

_I understand people are hesitant, and it will take some time for you to learn this, but I mean what I say and say what I mean. *No changes means no changes.*_

I think George W Bush might be the owner of AHB. Mission Accomplished.

Dirty liars.


----------



## WarmBeer (25/6/13)

Just swap to a mix of cockney and rhyming slang, which is indecipherable by shermans.

Cupid stunts.


----------



## Nick JD (25/6/13)

Oh yeah, and I said in the original thread that I was going to use strong language if the profanity filter was put in place.

So here's the obligitory, THERE IS NO "U" IN HONOUR WHERE YOU FUCKERS LIVE.


----------



## Cocko (25/6/13)

I am in chat? 



Seriously..


----------



## Toper (25/6/13)

I can see this thread growing into the best so far this year,I'll take screenshots for posterity.


----------



## manticle (25/6/13)

Except warnings for using profanities existed under the old owners Nick so it's not as dramatic a change as you make out.


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/13)

I think it's not good to express racism against Americans and displays us in a very bad light, they have their own desperate problems and should be supported in their crisis dealing with the collapse of their own country, show a little charity guys. The new owners don't need to read ignorant criticism not founded in visibly demonstrated fact.


----------



## AHB_Admin (26/6/13)

Where have I changed the rules? Please point out the post.

I think a few of you are just using my being an American to foster whatever delusion you need in order to dislike me. Believe it or not Americans curse as much as the rest of thew world and I think some of you may have some delusions presented to you by your media, or a friend of a friend who had an interaction with American at some point. 

Go ahead and tell me how this isn't some jingoistic bullshit and I'll hear you out. All the references to my countries puritanical origins make it sure seem that way.


----------



## punkin (26/6/13)

I'd like to apologise for the racism shown ever since you became a member here Austin, on behalf of my country. I'd like you to think that not all Australians are so bigoted as to tear apart peoples culture and disrespect them based solely on generalisations of the place where they were born.
This makes me ashamed to be included as Australian.

As for people basing their use or not use of a forum about making beer on whether or not they are allowed to say ****?
Ridiculous. You can hear it on JJJ but there are a myriad other places where you are not allowed to say it in society and to claim that being Australian is based on being able to use language anywhere you please is also ridiculous.

And no, i'm not a wowser, and i do use **** in sentences, in real life and online where permitted by the rules and in moderation where it is a natural part of a sentence. But i also post on plenty of sites where the use of expletives is not welcome and find that i am equally able to communicate (or not as some would have it) without feeling thwarted.

The amount of critisism that is directed at the moderators and site admin here makes a central core of people here look like ungrateful bastards. The phrase biting the hand that feeds you comes to mind.
It's just plain rude.


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/6/13)

Nice post Punkin, thanks for the support.
As far as swearing and racism against Americans goes read the guidelines,
6. Content of a discriminative nature based on gender, race, religion, political beliefs, disability or sexual orientation may be deleted at the discretion of the site administrators.
11. Posts containing an unacceptable amount of offensive language, distasteful, vulgar or offensive material may be removed at the discretion of the site administrators.

Swearing has been moderated since AHB began although given it is a beer site the moderation has been light and only implemented when it became excessive.

Just reading through this thread makes me cringe, no rule changes have happened since Austin took over and the swearing has increased dramatically over the last few weeks for no apparent reason other than a deliberate attempt by some members to incite a bit of trolling.

As far as the rules on AHB go, if you don't like them and refuse to adhere to them why not leave the forum and find one that is happy to be run in the way you want it to be run, it's the attitudes displayed in this thread that are bringing this forum down, not the moderating of swear words or the sale of the site to new owners.


Moderating of excessive swearing will continue starting with the closing of this thread, suspensions/bans can and will be implemented for repeat offenders.

AndrewQLD


----------



## Tony (26/6/13)

I will add to Andrews's post by saying that i have politely requested a group of members to not swear in the status update's as they are visible to visitors to the site on the front page. We want to keep this part clean due to it being on the front page.

I also asked for a simple "please refrain" on the board meaning excessive swearing should be kept to a minimum. There was no mention of a ban or rule changes.

This decision was from the moderating team, not the new owners. They have imposed no new restrictions of rules at all.

This thread is a classic example of the opposite of what i meant by please refrain, and was based on one persons assumptions and over-reactions.

I will also back up Andrew in saying, if you don't like how AHB is run, go elsewhere.

Save us the time of having to moderate rubbish like this.


----------

